# Dog Class



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank Goodness No. I was owned by a Cocker Spaniel for 17 years. She was a wonderful dog. We got very lucky because they were very popular at the time. My inlaws bought her from a Pet Store and we gave her a home when she was 6 months old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nothing serious but Oakly did have some food aggression as a pup but some hand feeding did the trick. Now he is a total wimp of a dog (good thing in my opinion) 

I have known of some aggressive spaniels. My boss had a springer he had to have put down because the dog would not let "non dog" people in his house.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

My last dog was part cocker and she was very protective of "her" stuff including us! but one day she some how sneaked out of the house and she ran into the road and got hit. :'( that was when i lived with my mom and the dog was alowed in. We also had a Rotteweiler and while he was outside the people next door piosened him and after staying in the vet for a few days he died!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nope thank goodness....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Nothing serious but Oakly did have some food aggression as a pup but some hand feeding did the trick. Now he is a total wimp of a dog (good thing in my opinion)
> 
> I have known of some aggressive spaniels. My boss had a springer he had to have put down because the dog would not let "non dog" people in his house.


Springer's can have some sort of neurological order in their genes? I remember watching a documentary on the issue??? Oops, it's rage syndrome Springers are known for.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If I remember right, Cocker Spaniels were the #1 dog in the US some 40-50 years ago so lots of BYB was done. As a result, the wonderful cocker temperament they were once known for wasn't preserved in many of the dogs. A vet told me this when we got a cocker pup in the 70's (after I told him how the dog had growled at me and bit my hand because I moved it off my seat).


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks, that is interesting-I ahve heard of the Springers having that problem. I feel sorry for these people who have it, we'll see what happens. Poor Sky is wore out from the whole experience.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Idiopathic rage is actually quite rare in dogs. More than likely, there *was* a reason why the Cocker bit the owners. I'd bet money it had to do with resource guarding -- a bone, toy, space (like the couch) or a person, etc. I hope they're working with somebody privatey to correct that. Unlikely a group classs will get to the root of the problems at home. At least they're in a clicker class, so they likely won't be taught to deal aggressively (alpha rolls, etc.) with their dog's aggression... and that's a good thing!

Have fun in the class!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Springer's can have some sort of neurological order in their genes? I remember watching a documentary on the issue??? Oops, it's rage syndrome Springers are known for.


Yes, Springers can have this problem. My friend's daughter has a springer that may have this...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was attacked by one in the 70s that I knew. He had been in our vet's office many times and was the clamest nicest dog. They lady put him on the table and I leashed up up for the vet I forgot what we were doing but all of a sudden this nice dog took a disliking to my forearm and took ten stitches.

Hooch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Springer's can have some sort of neurological order in their genes? I remember watching a documentary on the issue??? Oops, it's rage syndrome Springers are known for.


Google "Springer Rage Syndrome" and you will get lots of interesting info. The current line of thinking, after much study, is that it is not in fact a neurological disorder as previously believed, but rather a form of dominance aggression. Essentially, a temperament problem that can be traced back to a particular bloodline which was very popular and had several FUS (frequently used sires). A good article is this one from the English Springer Spaniel Club of America's site:

Rage Syndrome Article

I have seen two Springers, and one Cocker, several years ago, with what would be considered "rage syndrome", and they were particularly frightening. One of the Springers very badly bit the owners son. Amazingly, like the fellow in your class, they fought neutering him because they had hoped to breed him (!?!?!). I'll tell you this - any dog that bites a kid, with intent to injure like this dog did, should be put down. THIS dog bit the child - unprovoked - twice, and made many more attempts. The mom simply thought that she could "keep the dog away from Billy". I do not know how anyone can live like that, and don't understand that mother not putting her child's safety first. They eventually gave the dog away, he bit the new owner, and was humanely euthanized.
Thankfully, I've not seen any more dogs with the problem.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I had a female neutered black lab*

that attacked my old Golden Retriever. The next day I brought her back to the Humane Society. She was finally adopted by a family. On her crate, there was a card that said she had to be the only pet. We had her a week short of a full year. I probably will never know for sure what caused it but I still miss her.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well actually, I did just watch a case of a Cocker last night on the "Dog Whisperer". Basically what it amounted to was the dog was the leader of the pack, not the owners. Ceaser took over, and that very afternoon that cocker was walking side by side it's owner as she was using her walker.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> that attacked my old Golden Retriever. The next day I brought her back to the Humane Society. She was finally adopted by a family. On her crate, there was a card that said she had to be the only pet. We had her a week short of a full year. I probably will never know for sure what caused it but I still miss her.


wow, my greyhound tried to attack my golden several times, and succeeded a few times, the first few months the golden was here. There's no way I would have taken her to the humane society for that. They are best friends now, by the way.


----------

